# Photoshop & WMF Files



## kathy.pecora (Oct 31, 2003)

How do I get WMF files into photoshop to work on?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Welcome to TSG.

Open them in Irfanview, save as a jpg and open it in Photoshop. www.irfanview.com Freeware

That is one of the places programs like PhotoImpact and Paint Shop Pro have an advantage over Photoshop. Adobe is trying to protect Illustrators turf where other programs can have better vector file support.


----------

